# X server refuse connection for gigabyte laptop



## xwwu (Nov 13, 2016)

Dear Friends,

Wireless problem was resolved. Thanks all of you. But still have big problem with X server. gdm enabled in /etc/rc.conf. But just nothing happen for X login screen. If startx. my FreeBSD told me

```
no screen found
```
and

```
unable to connect X server, Connection refused
```
and

```
xauth: (argv): 1: bad display name "gigabyte:0" in "remove" command
```
if

```
pciconf -vl
......
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0xd5561458 chip=0x191b8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HD Graphics 530'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
......
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:   class=0x030000 card=0xd5561458 chip=0x1ba110de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
.........
```


----------



## pit (Nov 13, 2016)

Try check your hostname.


----------



## xwwu (Nov 14, 2016)

hostname is gigabyte. is there any problem? or something wrong?

That's one of the problem. after add

```
gigabyte  127.0.0.1
```
to /etc/hosts,
gigabyte as hostname is correct. but X server still refuse connection. and still

```
no screens found
```
 .


```
root@gigabyte:/etc # ping gigabyte
PING gigabyte (127.0.0.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.073 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.070 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.072 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.076 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.072 ms
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2016)

Post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin or a similar service and post the link here. The reason you're getting a "connection refushed" is because X isn't starting properly. This is usually because it cannot find the correct driver and/or display settings.

Looking at the info you posted it's likely you have a system with 2 graphics cards (Optimus), as far as I know this still poses problems. See if you can disable one or the other in the BIOS of the laptop.


----------



## xwwu (Nov 14, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin or a similar service and post the link here. The reason you're getting a "connection refushed" is because X isn't starting properly. This is usually because it cannot find the correct driver and/or display settings.
> 
> Looking at the info you posted it's likely you have a system with 2 graphics cards (Optimus), as far as I know this still poses problems. See if you can disable one or the other in the BIOS of the laptop.



my laptop is uefi based. Nvidia can be disabled in uefi. but no work.

Xorg.0.log is


```
[   145.848]
X.Org X Server 1.17.4
Release Date: 2015-10-28
[   145.848] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   145.849] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64
[   145.849] Current Operating System: FreeBSD gigabyte 11.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2 #0
: Mon Oct 24 06:55:27 UTC 2016     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
 amd64
[   145.849] Build Date: 06 November 2016  06:37:12AM
[   145.849]
[   145.849] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[   145.849]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   145.849] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   145.849] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Nov 14 02:01:24 2016
[   145.905] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2016)

Please post the _whole_ Xorg.0.log on pastebin or a similar service.


----------



## xwwu (Nov 15, 2016)

try to find pastebin website here.


----------

